# Gato orinó mi televisor.



## constantan (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola necesito consejos, situación : estaba viendo television cuando de repente la imagen comenzó a distorsionarse y a hacer algunas pequeñas chispas en la parte de atrás donde esta la ventilación, atiné a desenchufarlo después sentí un olor (concluciòn: el gato marcó territorio sobre mi televisor) después de darle un escarmiento, desarmé el tv y limpié las parte que se mojó en la placa, no fue mucho, las chispas si no me equivoco creo que salían de no se como decirlo donde termina el tubo en la parte de atrás donde tiene un conector hembra con 5 o 6 conexiones.

Tv Aurora color negro. Observación : cuando lo enciendo hace un ruido como si estuviera escapando aire pero creo que es (si no me equivoco el sonido de las chispas dentro del tubo).

Preguntas:
a)¿Tiene solución?
b)¿Tengo que revisar la placa del conector hembra? (No hablo del conector del flyback).
c)¿Cuales son sus consejos?


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 10, 2010)

Hola, claro revisa ese sección, la del conector hembra, allí en esa placa recibes los 180 Voltios para polarizar los transistores amplificadores de color, y a la vez las grillas de la pantalla, entre 200V y 600V, del screen y algunos 4 o 5KV para el foco de la pantalla, ahora bien sería bueno que saques ese conector lo desarmes y verifica que no haya residuos del regalo que dejo tu gato, sobre todo donde llega la alimentación del foco; lo armas, pruebas y cuentas a ver que pasa , ah... usa una serie con una lampara de 150W, por si algún corto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2010)

Yo en tu caso lavarìa esa placa con agua tibia y a secar varios días


----------



## constantan (Sep 11, 2010)

Ya se arregló, ésta mañana lo prendieron, lo dejaron así y arrancó .


----------



## flacojuan (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok... bien que haya encendido pero sería bueno que limpies la sección donde orino el gato.... porque eso es como un ácido que va deteriorando el impreso y uno que otro componente, bueno eso sucede con el de los ratones; pero si no querés problemas estaría bien dejarlo así.
Saludos.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 11, 2010)

Y recuerda colocarle un impermeable al televisor, por si el misingo vuelve hacer de las suyas.


----------



## rash (Sep 11, 2010)

ups¡¡¡¡
las cosas que ocurren¡¡¡
saludos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 11, 2010)

constantan dijo:


> ya se arreglo, esta mañala lo prendieron, lo dejaron asi y arranco.


 
zafo el gato ...........

che , no es con alcohol que se limpia eso ??? 
alcohol se evapora .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2010)

cuando el tv tome temperatura ,la baranda que va a quedar en la sala ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Cyborg16 (Sep 11, 2010)

Jajaja. Yo recomendaría alcohol isopropilico que tiene menos residuos que el etilico.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> zafo el gato ...........
> 
> che , no es con alcohol que se limpia eso ???
> alcohol se evapora .


 

Si Fernandob , pero yo en muchos casos he lavado placas con agua tibia , piletón y pincel suave , sacando transformadores y otros demases antes.

Los nidos de cucaracha ya los conocemos hasta por el olor  antes de desarmar , pero orinado de ratones no se salva de la pileta  . Y algunos ácidos de baterías se disuelven muuuuucho mejor que con el etílico o isopropílico.

Luego amerita un muy buen secado , a conciencia , cerca de alguna estufa.

Saludos !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2010)

cif limpiavidrios ,de paso tiene perfume ,bueno en realidad tiene agua,alcohol isopropilitico ,detergente y desodorante


----------



## constantan (Sep 11, 2010)

ya le hice la limpieza interior, el olor ya se fue . gracias por las respuestas.

ahora voy a estar siempre pediente, del gato para que no se desgracie en los electrodomesticos.


----------



## Meliklos (Sep 15, 2010)

mmmm.....y si sigue con esas, hasta capaz que se desgracia el mismo gato

o pobre sino con...https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/ahuyenta-gatos-10090/


----------



## mcrven (Sep 15, 2010)

Cyborg16 dijo:


> Jajaja. Yo recomendaría alcohol isopropilico que tiene menos residuos que el etilico.
> 
> Saludos



El etílico deja "LA RESACA"


----------



## Luna Paredes-C. (Nov 10, 2020)

Maldito gato pero en este caso nesesito una solución o una restuesta porque mi gato se meo en la pantalla de el televisor y Nose que puede pasar pero ya lo limpie pero aun no lo e ensendido pero que puede pasar

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 10, 2020

Pero bue 
No creo que alguien me responda porque todo es de hace 10 años y nadie me va a responder de eso estoy segura


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 10, 2020)

Luna Paredes-C. dijo:


> Maldito gato pero en este caso nesesito una solución o una restuesta porque mi gato se meo en la pantalla de el televisor y Nose que puede pasar pero ya lo limpie pero aun no lo e ensendido pero que puede pasar
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 10, 2020
> 
> ...


Hola, dices que luego del incidente NO ha sido encendido el TV?
Pues eso es una buena noticia, hay que abrir el equipo, limpiar bien, y aplicar algún repelente de humedad en la zona afectada, pero debe hacerlo personal calificado.
No intentes encender antes de esa revisión! El daño podría ser fatal para el equipo.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 10, 2020)

Y hasta que lo encienda no sabremos.... 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2020)

Hay que limpiar urgente flex de Tcom , cof , etc !

Trabajo para un service


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 10, 2020)

Hola a todos , gato bueno es gato muerto , Jajajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 10, 2020)

Como dicen los compañeros, hay que limpiar bien todo resto de orina antes de encenderlo.
Sí es trc, separar placa y con el tubo boca abajo limpiar bien todo lo haya entrado entre pantalla y mueble o carcasa. Y, claro está, revisar que no haya llegado a las placas.

Sí es lcd llevarlo a alguien entendido, porque hay que limpiar bien la pantalla separando y revisando una por una las placas de que se compone y las conexiones del display.

Son muy cabezones los gatos, tarde o temprano atacan al televisor, o lo empujan al suelo o lo rocían con orina. 😞


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 10, 2020)

Jajajajajaj tienes razón Pincha, estos felinos son inquietos y malvados jajajaj. Recuerdo que hace como dos años, un tv que ya había reparado, un gato gigante Amarillo del vecino le echó varios cañonazos de orín. Tocó fue limpiar y secar el circuito. El gato de repente lo vi en mi sala pero ya había hecho su cometido.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 11, 2020)

moonwalker dijo:


> Jajajajajaj tienes razón Pincha, estos felinos son inquietos y malvados jajajaj. Recuerdo que hace como dos años, un tv que ya había reparado, un gato gigante Amarillo del vecino le echó varios cañonazos de orín. Tocó fue limpiar y secar el circuito. El gato de repente lo vi en mi sala pero ya había hecho su cometido.


Bueno caro Don moonwalker unicamente en tu caso como eres un  reparador de equipos electronicos lo gatos son un bueno negocio $$ , Jajajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Eliananoeli (Feb 5, 2021)

Hola! Encontré que un gato orino detrás de mi t v, lo limpié por fuera. Hoy lo prendí...funcionó pero luego se apago y una luz roja titila en la parte inferior 3 veces...no volvió a prender. Saben que puedo hacer? Gracias!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 5, 2021)

Eliananoeli dijo:


> ¿Saben qué puedo hacer?


Llevarlo a revisar a un taller de electrónica.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 5, 2021)

Eliananoeli dijo:


> Saben que puedo hacer? GraciCas!




Castrar al gato


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2021)

capitanp dijo:


> Castrar al gato


Tampoco sirve   

Salvo que la castración se realice a nivel de las vértebras cervicales del misifus


----------



## Scooter (Feb 6, 2021)

Disecarlo.

¿Se puede decir esto en el foro o es ilegal?. Que si no se puede decir no lo digo.

De todos modos el mal está hecho, tratamientos felinos aparte, lo que hay que hacer es limpiar bien el TV con la esperanza de que funcione.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 6, 2021)

¿Qué se puede hacer..?
Lo primero no encenderlo para ver si funciona.

Segundo.. abrirlo, desmontar todo lo desmontable y retirar/limpiar todo resto de orina que provocará corrosión rápidamente. Una vez que estemos seguros de que no hay ningún resto y hayamos solventado los posibles problemas.. Enchufarlo y salir corriendo 😁

Tercero.. Si no tenemos experiencia pedírselo a alguien que tenga o llevarlo a un taller especializado, pero lo más rápido posible antes de que la orina corroa y destruya pistas de cobre y partes metálicas del circuito, como puentes, cables y patillaje de componentes.

Y muy importante imposibilitar el acceso al gato pues tarde o temprano lo volverá a hacer, está dentro de su naturaleza orinarse en los aparatos y empujarlos para precipitarlos al suelo.

Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 6, 2021)

Eliananoeli dijo:


> "Saben que puedo hacer? Gracias!"


Premero , leve tu TV rapido a un Taller especializado en ese tipo de mantenimiento antes que sea tarde demas.
Segundo , doe su gato a alguen que no te guste ( Suegra , Cuñao , Viziño , etc...) .
!Suerte !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Feb 6, 2021)

Cortarle las bolas al gato parece una solución buena 🤗.
Pero yo digo que si prendió puede que quizás sea un fusible ahora sí pienso en el fusible.

Por qué la orina de gato macho deja cristales al secar.
Por qué pienso que si prendió o se dañó una etapa en la fuente por qué así descartamos daño en la tarjeta main.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> *Cortarle las bolas al gato parece una solución buena* 🤗.
> Pero yo digo que si prendió puede que quizás sea un fusible ahora sí pienso en el fusible.
> 
> Por qué la orina de gato macho deja cristales al secar.
> Por qué pienso que si prendió o se dañó una etapa en la fuente por qué así descartamos daño en la tarjeta main.


Tengo 3 gatos 🙄 castrados y doy fe que la castración disminuye los efectos corrosivos, pero *NO *los elimina y continúan siendo "Graves" como mínimo.
Si corrige bastante el olor. 

Otro bicho con similares propiedades cáusticas en el orín son los ratones con el agravante que por su tamaño se pueden meter en lugares pequeños dentro de máquinas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 6, 2021)

Lo de los gatos es muy extenso y entretenido pero también es gracioso que quien "tiró" la pregunta entró y salió, parece que no estuvo ni un minuto.
Cuando vuelva se encontrará un libro a cerca de las propiedades del orín de gato 😆🤣



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno caro Don moonwalker unicamente en tu caso como eres un  reparador de equipos electronicos lo gatos son un bueno negocio $$ , Jajajajajajajajaja
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Se alquila gato para taller de electrónica en momentos de capa caída.
Se entrega después de ingerir varios litros de líquido.. 😇


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2021)

Yo tuve malas experiencias tanto con felinos como con 🐰
Una mamá 🐰 que hizo nido dentro de una máquina obstruyendo el funcionamiento
Una 🐀 que se comió la aislación de un multipar del señalamiento de ferrocarril Sarmiento y cuando estábamos realizando el empalme 03:00 AM un helicóptero de la fuerza aérea nos vino a apuntar con una ametralladora pensando que estábamos poniendo una bomba, año 1976
Un 🐈‍ que le orinó la PC de juego de Fogo-Hijo 💥


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 6, 2021)

Y no se supo más del helicóptero.. 🙄😈

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 6, 2021

De adolescentes en casa había una cría de liebre que capturó mi viejo en el campo. Se movía libre por casa y un día se comío los cables de la nevera.. 😜


----------



## Lolomar (Feb 6, 2021)

Gatos de mie.... los odio, yo en una epoca tenia equipos Decoud vintage y tambien hacian lo mismo, si podes metelo en la maquina de hacer chorizo y chau picho !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2021)

Lolomar dijo:


> si podes metelo en la maquina de hacer chorizo y chau *m*icho !


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 6, 2021)

Mis gatos nunca orinaron donde no debian. Ahora tenemos 2, y ambos se acostumbraron a la primera al arenero.
Al macho ya le esta por llegar las ✂️.
Lo peor es el orin de las ratas, y de bichos las cucarachas...

Micho, tito, negro y cabezon...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 6, 2021)

Lolomar dijo:


> Gatos de mie.... los odio, yo en una epoca tenia equipos Decoud vintage y tambien hacian lo mismo, si podes metelo en la maquina de hacer chorizo y chau picho !


!Cuidado Don lolomar , mucho enbuera jo acuerdo en grau , genero y numero , debes tomar cuidado con que aportas , o puedes quedarse como "persona no grata" por algunos foreros , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 26, 2022)

caveernicola dijo:


> cómo van esas meadas de gatos en televisores?


Van corroiendo y oxidando lentamente ....


----------

